# Telepathy



## Zhizara (Jun 30, 2011)

I wonder how many people understand that we’ve achieved telepathy.

Thanks to the internet, I can sympathize with a friend who is far away, type a message of care and sending along a {{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}.

My friend receives this message and feels good knowing someone cares.

So we use computers.  We humans use tools.  

Getting the message across to my friend is the important thing.  If using a machine lets me do this, then I’m a happy camper.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 30, 2011)

............


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd translate that as Huh?  Weird spooky girl!  HaHa.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been using telepathy for years...I think about calling Mom and she calls me...okay, so I'm lazy...making Mom do all the work.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 30, 2011)

Exactly.  I do believe we have a mental bond with certain people, especially a parent.

Some people you can connect to almost all the time, like a best friend.  Having a mate like that is great.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 30, 2011)

James has a tendency to point and grunt (kind of like a toddler!), and I am always telling him that he needs to use sentences because I can't read his mind. Of course, like most wives and mothers, I can "read his mind" to a point, but I don't want him to know this.   Actually I read an article the other day about how women have been designed to be able to read *needs* (why is the baby crying, is my teenager upset or angry about something, etc.), so "mind reading" is kind of a natural for us--as I said, to a point.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm forever telling patients they need to use the call light and ask, because I can't read minds.  1:1 I can usually tell what is needed, but when they are all in their rooms and there are 28 of them...the telepathy thing breaks down.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 30, 2011)

Exactly why I can't stand being in crowds.  Really unhappy people broadcast (LOUDLY).

It's not in words, it's the emotions.  Talk about a few rotten apples.  It also explains "mob mentality".


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2011)

i knew you wete all going to say that...


----------



## Zereh (Jun 30, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Exactly why I can't stand being in crowds.  Really unhappy people broadcast (LOUDLY). It's not in words, it's the emotions.



^^ me too. I get overwhelmed by all of that static floating around in the air.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2011)

on a serious note, i think we're confusing the brain's ability to perceive subtleties, form thought rhythms and patterns, and romantically calculate circumstance versus actual telepathy.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 30, 2011)

If my friend feels hugged, that's good enough for me.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2011)

if your friend perceives a connection of endearment, then yes.

that's all that matters.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 30, 2011)

i do feel a connection when someone sends one to me.

Here's one just because I like you.{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 30, 2011)

I lament the fact that we have lost letter writng in our society and now we are losing phone calls too.  My kid writes everything in computereze.  But at least e-mail and other forms of technology allow us to stay connected if only in snippets.  It's not exactly telepathy but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 30, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I lament the fact that we have lost letter writng in our society and now we are losing phone calls too.  My kid writes everything in computereze.  But at least e-mail and other forms of technology allow us to stay connected if only in snippets.  It's not exactly telepathy but it's better than nothing.




I have similar feelings on the subject.  While I prefer typing as it's physically easier than handwriting, I will continue to use whole words over acronyms and whole, grammatically correct sentences, as much as I can.

(No one need feel obligated to correct my errors.)


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 30, 2011)

Typing is also much faster.  I could take dictation better with a typewriter than shorthand.  I do like some of the acronyms IMHO, for instance. 

Still, I wonder how kids today are going to grow up not knowing how to spell.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2011)

Empathy...as close to telepathy as we can get at this point in time..._is_ the next step to telepathy.  And some of us are more empathetic than others.

That being said, I love e-mail and the connection I have with my family.  We are closer now than we were before e-mail.  My sister's don't call, they don't write, but they do forward things...at least they remember me enough to include me in the cc.

Mom, I call about every two weeks and she calls me about every two weeks...but, sometimes we let a couple of months go by.  Dad and I have an ongoing e-mail that has been daily since 2001.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 1, 2011)

There are a couple of members in my family (no one under fifty) who still communicate regularly by handwritten note, including myself. It's almost like a club.

I've be practicing improving my penmanship while using a fountain pen. It's really so much more expressive!

I recently read an article that, because of computers, cell phones and other electronic devices, they stated a significant number of young people under the age of twenty five can't even read handwritten script. It's as if it's a foreign language to them. That's sad.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 2, 2011)

Selkie this is so true!  They don't even teach cursive in school anymore!  It's a shame, handwriting will soon become a lost art!


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 2, 2011)

I was absolutely floored when I found out that they don't teach cursive anymore.  I homeschooled mydd for the early years and that was abig push for us but even so since she never has to use it she has lost most of it.  I don't think she can even read it.  Sure makes a body feel old. (But literate.)


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't imagine not being able to read books.


----------



## licia (Jul 2, 2011)

If cursive is obsolete, do they PRINT their signature? or maybe mark an "X"


----------



## Alix (Jul 2, 2011)

They teach cursive in Canada. Grade 2 is when they start, but they get pretty tidy in Grade 4.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 2, 2011)

With nobody using cursive anymore, Graphology is even more useless than before.

Speaking of telepathy, I never really believed in it until I married Steve three years ago.  Actually, the way he can read my mind unnerves me to no end and I'm always telling him to get out of my head as it's scary in there.
Every single day there's another example of his trespassing.  Yesterday Steve was out doing errands and I started making tuna salad for lunch, but we were out of tuna. We rarely make tuna salad. In walks Steve with 10 cans of tuna. Like I say, there's a jolting new example every day.  Finishing my sentences has got to stop too.  This formally private mind is feeling invaded.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 2, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> With nobody using cursive anymore, Graphology is even more useless than before.
> 
> Speaking of telepathy, I never really believed in it until I married Steve three years ago.  Actually, the way he can read my mind unnerves me to no end and I'm always telling him to get out of my head as it's scary in there.
> Every single day there's another example of his trespassing.  Yesterday Steve was out doing errands and I started making tuna salad for lunch, but we were out of tuna. We rarely make tuna salad. In walks Steve with 10 cans of tuna. Like I say, there's a jolting new example every day.  Finishing my sentences has got to stop too.  This formally private mind is feeling invaded.



Shrek and I do that all the time.  Only I read his mind...freaks him out!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 2, 2011)

Cursive is still being taught in some schools. I think my friend's daughter's private school carries it a little too far though. They start them writing only in cursive in Kindergarten. Her daughter was just learning to print legibly and now it is very difficult to read what she writes.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2011)

Alix, my fiance is a teacher and I just asked him if it's part of the Ontario curriculum (each province is different) and cursive is not part of the curriculum here.  He says he finds it not necessary.  We had a tiny debate, as I think it would help with young motor skills and keeping your hand steady etc. as a child.. he says there are other things to help with that like art and scissors etc.. I still don't agree for various reasons other than motor skills.. but.. ah well. That's the government.  There are more important things to teach I guess.

That being said.. as an artistic expression, cursive / calligraphy can be a beautiful way to express your feelings / reach out to someone far away, rather than writing e-mail which can to some be perceived as impersonal on some subjects.  How different would the feeling be with handwritten cursive/calligraphy versus an email?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2011)

Odd, I thought a teacher would be more in the camp of the kids should be taught handwriting, including cursive.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 3, 2011)

while they don't have cursive on my son's school cirriculum, if a student expresses an interest in it, the teachers will help them to learn it as extra credit.

my son decided on his on that he wanted to learn cursive, so we (my wife, his teacher, and i) have taught it to him.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 3, 2011)

My Dad was away a lot while I was growing up, and insisted on my writing letters.  As the years went by I continued this and tried emailing.  He hated it and let me know.

I finally ended up writing in word and printing it out and mailing it to him.  He didn't really approve, but I found that writing in longhand I'd forget half the things I wanted to say before I could finish writing them out.

With all the texting abbreviations, I'm afraid it would end up like my taking shorthand.  During dictation, I could write the most beautiful shorthand, but couldn't read it back!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Odd, I thought a teacher would be more in the camp of the kids should be taught handwriting, including cursive.


The kids in my class wrote in cursive, but I have a feeling I know why teachers are turning away from teaching it. It takes forever to read a 4th grade student's work that is done in cursive. You are trying to grade the paper on its content, grammar, and spelling, and to have to spend a lot of time trying to decipher what they wrote can make for a long day and a lot of eye strain. NOT a reason to throw cursive out the window, in my opinion, but I'll bet that's the real reason. They say that the reason they are doing away with cursive is that kids all have access to computers now (not true) so cursive is no longer necessary.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2011)

So penmanship is no longer taught in school? What, every kid has a keyboard and doesn't need to know how to write or are they printing? I'm confused...what about kids whose parents can't afford a computer or don't want their kids on the computer (or maybe there aren't any parents like that...).


(Obviously I'm a bit biased since writing is how I make my living...).


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 4, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> So penmanship is no longer taught in school? What, every kid has a keyboard and doesn't need to know how to write or are they printing? I'm confused...what about kids whose parents can't afford a computer or don't want their kids on the computer (or maybe there aren't any parents like that...).
> 
> 
> (Obviously I'm a bit biased since writing is how I make my living...).


I agree completely. Even if every person on Earth had a computer, writing by hand is very important. Fortunately some schools still do teach penmanship,but it looks like fewer and fewer are.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

I still  buy pens and pencils so I can do my job, correctly.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 4, 2011)

At first, handwriting notes was like an unused muscle that had to be stretched and strengthened, but once I began doing it on a regular basis it became easier. I even typed out what I wanted to say on the computer and then transcribed it into handwriting!  Now, I don't have to, but at the time it helped.

I consider organic expressions of myself (handwriting letters and notes) a gift to those to whom I write. The very act says that I care enough about you to spend time, effort, materials and postage to let you know how I feel about you, even if for no particular reason.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Selkie said:


> At first, handwriting notes was like an unused muscle that had to be stretched and strengthened, but once I began doing it on a regular basis it became easier. I even typed out what I wanted to say on the computer and then transcribed it into handwriting!  Now, I don't have to, but at the time it helped.
> 
> I consider organic expressions of myself (handwriting letters and notes) a gift to those to whom I write. The very act says that I care enough about you to spend time, effort, materials and postage to let you know how I feel about you, even if for no particular reason.



It hurts my hand so much.  Now that our patient charting is on the computer, both hands hurt.  But before that I was handwriting chapters each night and my writing got worse and worse.  It only looks good for the first couple of hours each day.

I wonder if I should wear warming gloves...


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 6, 2011)

Bump.

I noticed an exchange between DC members where one sent another one a virtual hug.  Even I felt it.  

As long as I can give a friend a long distance hug, it's telepathy in my book.


----------

